# Game Thread, Bulls vs Sonics, 9:30, Feb 2, ESPN, Key Arena



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> The Chicago Bulls have struggled on the road against the Western Conference. They get another chance to improve Thursday when they visit Ray Allen and the Seattle SuperSonics in the second game of a seven-game road trip through the West.
> 
> Chicago (26-20) lost for the seventh time in eight road games versus Western Conference clubs Tuesday when it opened its second seven-game swing of the season with a 110-98 loss to the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>26 - 20 (.565)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>6 - 14</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Seattle SuperSonics </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>17 - 29 (.370)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Northwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>13 - 11</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 18</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.9</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.460</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.434</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>102.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.477</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>17.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>26.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Lewis, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wilcox, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ridnour, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Collison, N</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wilkins, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Watson, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Petro, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gelabale, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>10</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Fortson, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>13</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wilks, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sene, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Bob Hill</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.nba.com/games/20070202/CHISEA/preview.html


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

i'm going to be near the front rows for this game. if we can play a whole four quarters we can win this!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

ESPN game


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good news. It looks like Wallace will be playing tonight, they just showed him warming up on ESPN.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Give us a good report, RoRo!

I like our chances with Ben coming back and the Sonics generally not very good. They always strike me as one of the softest teams in the league.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Wallace is indeed in the game.

Go Bulls!

Gordon may have his hands full with Ray Allen tonight.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Ugly airball by Hinrich from 18 feet.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The Bulls never go all the way to the rim on the break. Pull-up jumpers.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

That's like 4 dunks by Seattle


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Chops said:


> The Bulls never go all the way to the rim on the break. Pull-up jumpers.


And Hinrich had a 2 on 1, and he was almost lackadaisical in the way he brought it up on the break on that play.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chris Wilcox has developed a couple of good skills since coming into the league, but he's got to be one of the most clueless defenders around.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wallace is allergic to administering a foul to opposing players.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Way to finish, Kirk!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk with a nice play to lay it up and get a foul. He makes the bucket and the foul shot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Earl Watson is the rich man's Chris Duhon


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Two horrible open court plays in a row by Gordon. First, he forces a bad layup in traffic instead of passing to a wide open Hinrich on the wing. On the next possession he makes a pass to nobody that gets intercepted by Watson who then proceeds to launch it backwards over his head for a Sonics score. Now Ben hits the nice runner in the lane.

Seriously, that fact that people still think Ben can play PG really baffles me. He's an elite scorer. Not a PG.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I wonder if Petro really is available (re: the article i posted the other day). He just made a nice little hook over Malik.

Wallace looks like he's playing hurt. The Bulls know this is a game they really need to win, and they're pulling out the vets to get it done.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Which team is going to make more boneheaded moves to loose the game?


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Two horrible open court plays in a row by Gordon. First, he forces a bad layup in traffic instead of passing to a wide open Hinrich on the wing. On the next possession he makes a pass to nobody that gets intercepted by Watson who then proceeds to launch it backwards over his head for a Sonics score. Now Ben hits the nice runner in the lane.
> 
> Seriously, that fact that people still think Ben can play PG really baffles me. He's an elite scorer. Not a PG.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with another horrible pass to into the stands. Hinrich was wide open (and had just nailed a three from about the same spot).


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Noc with the touch today!!:clap:


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

As I typed that last post Noc with the quick look ensuring that The Sonics would get the lead, then passes up a shot with time running out and of course Du hits it, but it's too late.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Collison sounds impressive thus far..


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon with another horrible pass to into the stands. Hinrich was wide open (and had just nailed a three from about the same spot).


I see were all strong and posting in quantities for the first quarter. Haven't seen you much here in the 4th quarter though.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Great. Duhon's in. Time for Seattle to blow the game open, thanks to the countless screw-ups he'll inevitably make.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow, Defense is HORRIBLE. I don't get to see the Bulls play much but they both suck on their own fast break then suck defending it. 

As I write this I amend it to horrible defense in the lane, the drive through is open.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This is really hard to take.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls finally get a charge call. 

Ben Wallace needs to take some bench he's hurting more than helping right now. The defensive rotations are not good, Seattle's getting too many easy buckets on guys wide open underneath.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

38-40 nothing much to say except Seattle's draining everything.

I don't get the hate for Duhon, the ball moves well with him in there. Notice how Noc and Ben got a few points. The thing is he's just a very very terrible shooter.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon well on track for another 5+ turnover game.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

What the heck was that? 3 sec on the shot clock and they get a foul?


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

whatever happened to sene


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon well on track for another 5+ turnover game.


It's exciting isn't it? You should broadcast the game on sopcast numbering such things like that.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Gordon is having a bad game handling the ball, but it's worth noting that he's the only one on the team who consistently gets pressured and trapped as soon as he gets the ball. He needs to do a better job of passing out of those double teams. It would help if they had a big man (Gasol) who could catch a pass in traffic, or some players who could hit an open shot.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls timing just off. Seattle beating them to everything and getting the bounces.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Duhon's actually playing well tonight. He seems to have gotten his confidence back.

We're lucky to only be down six with the Sonics shooting almost 60%. Defense has been atrocious.

(Of course, Tolbert says the same thing as I'm typing.)


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

****...Duhon's borderline on fire!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Duuuuuuhon!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I guess Seattle is not guarding Duhon to make up for no one on the Bulls guarding anyone under the basket.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

*Waits for Yahoo to put Duhon as the Bulls' Top Performer*


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

We HAVE to play better defense to win this game. Seattle doesn't exactly have great post players, and they're eating us alive under there.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

The boo Du is 6/6 with 13 points, in the first half.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

lets all just pry duh-no can cont this play in the 2nd half we are going to need it if ben keep's playing like he is right now.Also TT needs to be playing more he was really effective and drawing fouls and can really match somewhat with the quickness of set big's,because IMO P.J is too slow for all of them and is getting beat time after time.The same with ben wallace,but that's because he's hurt.I think we should play malik and TT more in the 2nd half that will be the key to victory.But will skiles do that no,thus a possible lose could happen because of it.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Duhon leading scorer, whaaaaa?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Bulls come out shooting well!


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

With Gordon at point and Hinrich at shooting guard, Bulls take their largest lead of the game at 61-56. Hinrich's stats won't suffer, don't worry.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> With Gordon at point and Hinrich at shooting guard, Bulls take their largest lead of the game at 61-56. Hinrich's stats won't suffer, don't worry.


C'mon dude.

Happy to see Gordon playing well, but he was pretty awful in the first half.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. heads up play by kirk to back tap it to deng for the slam.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Gordon for threeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lmao.


"it looked crisp when it left his hands"

~ espn annc'r on gordon's airball followup to the three.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> C'mon dude.
> 
> Happy to see Gordon playing well, but he was pretty awful in the first half.


Umm, I was commenting on what was happening on the floor. The Bulls took the lead with Gordon at point and Hinrich at shooting guard.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with another bad turnover. Seriously.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

These officials are a disgrace.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Gordon may have some turnovers, but at least he's contributing more on the stat sheet than he would've in years past on relatively off days..


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon with another bad turnover. Seriously.


You don't have video editing software to get it done, seriously...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk is all over Ray Allen tonight. Ray's barely getting anything (5-16 FG so far).


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon with another bad turnover. Seriously.


Do you have nothing else to say?

EDIT: As soon as I post this, you compliment Hinrich/Gordon. Ignore me.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Gordon may have some turnovers, but at least he's contributing more on the stat sheet than he would've in years past on relatively off days..


Agreed. His D has been pretty good tonight.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow 2 turnovers by Kirk this quarter. The lead seem to shrivel a bit when he began to handle the ball.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That's pathetic. Deng gets bumped and gets no call. Allen gets bumped and gets 2 FTs.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Awesome pass from Gordon for the dunk.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Oh look Ben with a nice pass to Tyrus.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> Wow 2 turnovers by Kirk this quarter. The lead seem to shrivel a bit when he began to handle the ball.


Actually he has only 1.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Tyrus has been THE last scorer the last two periods. Not that it means anything.



> Actually he has only 1


I counted a travel and something else, but whatever floats the SS Vega.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Luol Deng taking over......


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Yeah yeah we know what you're going to say Vega.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls with another bailout foul. Everytime they start to take the lead they start turning the ball over and taking crappy shots.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Absolutely Horrid!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Deng should've gave it to Thomas on that play for an easy dunk.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Ridnour heating up..


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

How's Collison doing tonight? Away from the tv and unable to watch it .


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

And the lead is gone just like that. Other than that one stretch, Ben is not looking good at point guard today. His first passes have been to Tyrus Thomas and PJ Brown.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I counted a travel and something else, but whatever floats the SS Vega.


I saw one. The statistician only saw one as well, as that's what the stats say.

Curious.

On a related note, Gordon has committed five or more turnovers three out of his last five games.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Ray Allen making Hirich look like a chump two times in a row. Looks like we are back to the 1st qtr, no defense, just trading shots.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls playing about 18-22 seconds of great defense, too bad the shot clock is 24 sec.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Ray Allen making Hirich look like a chump two times in a row. Looks like we are back to the 1st qtr, no defense, just trading shots.


Hinrich played him well. He's a great scorer. He's going to hit some shots even when the defense is there.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Collison putting up good numbers.. 17 and 8 right now.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

finally!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Crunch time, get Ben in!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Hinrich played him well. He's a great scorer. He's going to hit some shots even when the defense is there.



Hinrich IS playing well, Allen still is hitting some incredible shots, even as I write this.


It really pisses me off how whenever the Bulls make crappy plays on offense they always lead to easy buckets by Seattle on the other end.

Seattle outhustling the Bulls.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

why are the bulls terrible down the stretch even against the worst of teams?


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

His name is NOT "Lou Deng"!

I HATE when announcers can't even get a damn player's name right.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

another BAD loss.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

They've let em play most of the night and now the tickytack call on Hinrich down the stretch


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

we're fine, we're winning this one


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

deng was fouled on the pass.Still though this kid doesnt' know how to play under pressure.He's too passive in crunch time or not patient enough to let the offense turnout,he should be killing watson every time down court.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Uh.. I see two minutes left tie game..? Loss? I hope not..


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Detroit, Cleveland, Indiana ALL won today. Bulls NEED this win not only to get confidence but to stay even in the standings..


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Seattle playing ALLOT smarter, but the Bulls catching a break with Allen missing an easy shot.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Good clutch play by Noce!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

why has ben gordon struggled? Skiles isn't letting Ben get the right plays. But even then BG looks stiff out there.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I am really impressed on the last couple possessions. Hinrich didn't rush the plays and even though they didn't make the last bucket they preserved the lead and took allot of time off the clock.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Why the hell is Gordon not in in crunchtime?


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Totally STUPID FOUL....


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

BULLS WIN! We sooo needed that one. Nice work by Kirk, Luol, PJ, Noce, Gordon and DU! Looks like a team effort judging by the stats.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls really pulled it together in the last 2:30. They played with poise and must have gotten the stupids out of them earlier.

Noc and PJ really took over in the last few minutes and helped seal the win. They also played some great defense to close the game out combined with Seattle missing some open looks.

This was indeed a much needed win and maybe what it will take to get this team over the hump even though Seattle is not a good team. Also another rare win against the West.

Bulls need to take care of business tomorrow against an up and down Portland team that is mostly down. 

I'd be happy if somehow the Bulls could get to 500 on the road. IF they could do that without letting up at home they'd be in first in the East!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

chibul said:


> Why the hell is Gordon not in in crunchtime?


Gordon finished 5-17 from the field with 5 turnovers. He was not in during crunchtime when we broke out to a 10-point lead in the final minute.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Agreed. His D has been pretty good tonight.


I thought it was awful. Ridnour and Watson were getting by him at will. 

His help defense has gotten a ton better, though. 

So yeah, Gordon didn't play well, but it doesn't help when your coach jerks you around, either. That's really going to help his confidence in this game and upcoming games. After Gordon made a few bad plays, he played scared, because he knew Skiles was going to bench him. 

Skiles' rotations are driving me crazy.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

chibul said:


> Why the hell is Gordon not in in crunchtime?


Usually I hate when Skiles keeps Gordon out in cruchtime, but not today. Gordon could not stop turning the ball over today, and he was taking bad shots and taking a low percentage. Also, Du was playing well and even shooting with confidense for once. If we had fallen behind inside of two minutes, I would have wanted Gordon in there. However, being that we didn't relinquish the lead inside of two minutes, this time I think Skiles made the right decision.


----------



## bdeezee (Jan 29, 2007)

good win for the bulls tonight. it was lookin ugly there down the stretch. we kept getting 5-10 point leads then blowing them. good to see us come through in a close west coast road game.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

fun to watch, except for a little scary at the end, but I knew we had it in the bag. Loved that little tap from Kirk to the Deng dunk early in the 3rd. How about some props to Kirk, I don't know if it's a road thing or what, but he's come a ways from his dreadful stretch


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Agreed, Gordon's minutes these past two games have been so inconsistent. He's in for a 2 minute stretch...out for 3, and then back in.

Skiles is falling in love with Duhon again, which was fine tonight. But long term will end up hurting the team.

Hopefully when Gordon is out of the lineup in crunch time like he was tonight, other guys will get used to stepping up and making big plays like Nocioni did tonight. Alot of times we rely too much on Gordon in crunch time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

In the 2nd half we played with a attitude that's been nonexistant in this team on the road this season. Seattle kept coming back but we always had an answer and that toughness ultimately won us the game. 

- Good to see Deng finally show up in the 2nd half. 
- PJ and Duhon didn't have you cursing at the TV so that's always a positive. 
- And KIRK, man, ever since Pax and Skiles called him out he's probably been the best player on the team.

The only disappointment was Gordon(not even gonna bother with Wallace and TT's retarded offensive play). He's being guarded like a true star for a while now but the last 2 games he's dealt with it very poorly. Poor shot selection and simply too many turnovers. Like the rest of the team he too has road issues. Home stats(FG% especially!) are signifcantly better than his road ones. 

Still 5 more games left on this road trip and we won't be facing Seattle every night. Gordon better get his act together.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Everyone was complaining about leaving gordon out but look at the LA clips game. Gordon had some costly turnovers in the 4th quarter of that game & the bulls wound up losing that game.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

PJ Brown has taken quite a beating on this board. But tonight's win belongs as much to his effort as anyone's. He played solid defense for 30 minutes and hit key shots in crunch time. 

PJ's effort the last two games has been excellent. If the Gasol trade doesn't go down (which I hope it does) there's some consolation in knowing we have a reasonable expectation that PJ will help the team's frontline offense and defense in the playoffs.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I thought the key was Seattle going small and going away from the pick and roll. Bob Hill is a bad coach. 

Wallace was frighteningly bad tonight. He needs to sit until he gets that knee right.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Ben was bad again today and needs to get his head together.I do think teams are gunning for him and he needs to make adjustment's and either pass the ball to the open man when they double or draw some foul's with the overly aggerssive D.I did though see him try the 2nd thing i mentioned and try to get some foul's but the refs didn't give him anything and i think went away from drawing contact,and taking bad shot's that the D wanted him to shot.Hopefully tommorrow game will be better for him and we can get 2 win's,which won't be easy.Also Duh-no needs to play as he did tonight and from now on if ben cont to struggle on the road or going on in the season.

Deng finally showed up in crunch time a bit with a few big ft's and coversion on a lose ball late in the 4th.This being the 2nd time could remember him doing anything in the 4th,the 1st being the cav's game when he got like 30+ pts'.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Ben Wallace should not have played tonight. He was pretty much useless. He was wearing high socks for the first time too, and combined with his new limp he looked like Adrian Griffin. 

Gordon was awful handling the ball. 

Deng had a nice game, but once again he showed the inability to create one on one. Several times we had him isolated against Watson down on the block and he couldn't do anything. Seattle never sent help, and Deng ended up turning the ball over each time. 

Hinrich & Duhon with solid games. Hinrich was great on defense, Duhon was nailing everything, layups, pull up J's, spot up three pointers. He was just on tonight.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Usually I hate when Skiles keeps Gordon out in cruchtime, but not today. Gordon could not stop turning the ball over today, and he was taking bad shots and taking a low percentage. Also, Du was playing well and even shooting with confidense for once. If we had fallen behind inside of two minutes, I would have wanted Gordon in there. However, being that we didn't relinquish the lead inside of two minutes, this time I think Skiles made the right decision.


Agree 100%. Gordon just didn't have it tonight. Shooting, ball-handling, passing, he was just bad. Thankfully Hinrich and especially Duhon stepped it up. 

Brandon Roy tonight with 22 points, 11 assists. Everyone will get a chance to see what we missed out on when we play Portland tomorrow night. :-(


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

SALO said:


> Agree 100%. Gordon just didn't have it tonight. Shooting, ball-handling, passing, he was just bad. Thankfully Hinrich and especially Duhon stepped it up.
> 
> Brandon Roy tonight with 22 points, 11 assists. Everyone will get a chance to see what we missed out on when we play Portland tomorrow night. :-(


Don't get me started. I've had the same avatar and corresponding message since the draft.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

McBulls said:


> PJ Brown has taken quite a beating on this board. But tonight's win belongs as much to his effort as anyone's. He played solid defense for 30 minutes and hit key shots in crunch time.
> 
> PJ's effort the last two games has been excellent. If the Gasol trade doesn't go down (which I hope it does) there's some consolation in knowing we have a reasonable expectation that PJ will help the team's frontline offense and defense in the playoffs.


Hmm. Maybe his effort has been great but his offense last night was pretty horrific.

On a different note, it never fails to amaze me that some people manage to blame every single poor game that Gordon has on Skiles.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Nick Collison is a quality big man

At the time of the Eddy Curry trade I thought Collison could be a target

When they drafted Sene again at draft I thought Collison may be able to be had 

Well Swift went down , Petro is not all that and Sene is a project that may never pan out 

Sometimes stats do tell the story 

I remember making an argument for a Collison trade over the summer and coming to the point of view that he and Earl Watson really need to start to shore up the Sonics defense 

Look who's starting now, and , the Sonics looked a lot sharper defensively 

Collison is more than "just scrappy". He can hit the face ups, read the flow of the game on offense and be there is sync for the strong finish , can pass from the high post ..He's be perfect is a predomiant pick and roll offense which is us .

Anyway...

I agree about Ben Wallace. Sit his azz down until he can play. He hurt us tonight with all that back door thunder the Sonics were throwing down in the first half..didn't help that we were overplaying the first pass

Ben Gordon had some boneheaded turnovers and it just wasn't his night

Great efforts from PJ and Kirk and Noc in key parts.

Kirk always seems to play certain players well defensively and Ray Allen is one of those players

Awesome block on Wilkins ( I think ) from Tyrus 

Play of the game ..the outlet to Kirk and the tip pass to Deng for the flush


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> The only disappointment was Gordon(not even gonna bother with Wallace and TT's retarded offensive play). He's being guarded like a true star for a while now but the last 2 games he's dealt with it very poorly. Poor shot selection and simply too many turnovers.


This is going to be a learning experience for him. Last year he's too streaky. This year the opponents starting to take him a lot more seriously. He's been struggling. But, I'm fine as long as the others are there to pick up the slack.

Great game by Deng. The other guys was great too. They need to bring it every night. Tonight was the first time in awhile that we're able to stay competitive without Ben Gordon shooting lights out. I expect the same effort when we play Portland.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm glad the Bulls won - if they didn't, those excellent stats from Nick Collison wouldn't be nearly as sweet for my fantasy team. Definitely one of the better waiver pickups I made.

And good game from Duhon tonight!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow what a great game to watch.
duhon had a solid game, a couple dumb turnovers but overall he was aggressive and kept attacking. he earned the right to stay on the court and finish the game imo.

kirk is everywhere lately. except for a couple plays when allen managed to get free, the kid always stays within arms length of his man.

pj brown is the only bigman that talks on defense. especially out of time outs or inbounds passes. he's always helping and directing people to the proper spots.

speaking of timeouts the seattle fan next to me was amazed how we were seemingly scoring after every timeout 

tyus thomas gets up in a heartbeat. not just vertically, but horizontally too. he almost got to two of allen's runners.

referee number 54 made a huge call. the baseline ref had a block on our bulls and he stepped in and called the charge all the way. number 54, i take it as a sign. lots of bears and bulls fans in the house too.

tomorrow it's road trip time to catch the portland game.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Don't get me started. I've had the same avatar and corresponding message since the draft.


I know, which is why I snuck that little update in for you. 

We should throw Sweetney on Aldridge tomorrow night and maybe he'll be reminded of Big Baby and start throwing up fadeaway jump shots all night. Oh wait he does that all the time anyway. 

Seriously though, I hope to see lots of Aldridge/Roy & Thomas/Thabo tomorrow night. Especially since Thabo/Roy worked out for us before the draft and they supposedly played great against one another.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

RoRo said:


> tyus thomas gets up in a heartbeat. * not just vertically, but horizontally too*. he almost got to two of allen's runners.


I think that just blew my mind.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Nick Collison is a quality big man
> 
> At the time of the Eddy Curry trade I thought Collison could be a target
> 
> ...


I like collison too,and i don't know why we never tried to steal a big man from they.They had a lot to spare and still do even with the injury to swift.Too me that's all they have is big man not enough quality guard's which is why if and when ray goes down thier in trouble because they dont have anyone to take his place.Getting back to Nick,I don't know why we never really tried to get him last year,but i guess the excuse would be by pax's the sonic's ask for too much,which is BS,because i think we could have gotten him if we really wanted him or any of the sonic's big,i'll take petro anyday.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

BeZerker2008 said:


> Everyone was complaining about leaving gordon out but look at the LA clips game. Gordon had some costly turnovers in the 4th quarter of that game & the bulls wound up losing that game.


He made one big turnover when we were down 4, Skiles took him out, and the loss ballooned into 12 points.

Today, Ben got his shots, but he doesn't look quite as confident out there. The shot's definitely been off, but unlike the Clippers game, he did not even try getting to the hoop. Looked super-passive today. 

But I agree with rwj...you're not going to look your best if you are worried about getting subbed out for mistakes you make. 

A lot of his turnovers come from him indecision of whether to shoot or pass. One moment that stands out is when he had two fast breaks in a row...the first one he blew the lay-up, the second he wanted so much to shoot, but he ended up throwing the ball away which Watson or Ridnour tapped out to the back. Then he committed the foul on the other end.

Another segment of his turnovers are the moving too fast turnovers. Example, he's driving the lane, and kicks out to a sleeping Kirk Hinrich and the ball ends up out of bounds. Resident Hinrichian yells on message board "terrible pass by Gordon! What a terrible point guard!"

Well the bright side is that 12 and 17 points are what we consider off days for Ben Gordon...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Just watched the replay on the Espen. Couple quick comments:

-- When did Tom Tolbert become a good broadcaster? He's the antithesis of what he was a couple years ago: understated and a non-jarring listen. I really like the way the announcing team today went to break without announcing the highlights. Stacy, are you reading this!??? 

-- Just to agree with FJ and Baller, Collison would have been perfect for our team this year -- both in terms of his place in his career and his skill set. He's a producing relatively young big men with enough experience so that he isn't a defensive breakdown waiting to happen. The Bull could have counted on him to eat up minutes, grab rebounds, hit a handful of opportune buckets a game; nothing spectacular, but every thing we need.

-- Vega, I think you're being harsh on Gordon as a point guard. He actually reminds me of how Kirk Hinrich looked his rookie year . . . back in the days of the ten turnover games. Gordon has a pretty good handle, he just still has no clue of what he can and can't do. It's a learning process and I think the trade off of having the ball in his hand (and the resulting four or five extra shots from him a game) will be worth it in the not so distant future. At the end of the day, Duhon does not bring enough to merit being kept as this team's starting pg. (And that doesn't mean that I'm not a fan of his.) The offense will ultimately work better with Ben at point so the Bulls and Gordon might as well take their lumps.

-- Tyrus Thomas is fun to watch. I'm waiting for that moment when it clicks for him, and Skiles won't be able to sit him. 

-- Oh, who was that Frencman who was starting forward for the Sonics, Gelabale? Why is about the internatoinal style of play that makes foreign trained players more fun to watch than American players of comparable skill level?


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Kirk really played well and Duhon came in and gave the bulls a lift. Luol and Noc played great. Gordon and Wallace didn't show up.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> A lot of his turnovers come from him indecision of whether to shoot or pass. One moment that stands out is when he had two fast breaks in a row...the first one he blew the lay-up, the second he wanted so much to shoot, but he ended up throwing the ball away which Watson or Ridnour tapped out to the back. Then he committed the foul on the other end.


Again, it baffles me how some people still desperately cling to the belief that Gordon can play PG.



> Another segment of his turnovers are the moving too fast turnovers. Example, he's driving the lane, and kicks out to a sleeping Kirk Hinrich and the ball ends up out of bounds.


Seriously...you have some pretty thick rose-colored glasses on. Hinrich was camped out on the wing waiting for the kick out as Gordon charged the lane. Gordon got tied up, pivoted and fired a bullet pass into the fifth row about eight feet to the right of Hinrich. I believe this was the third or fourth kick out that Gordon either didn't see or failed to complete. It was simply a horrible turnover.



> Well the bright side is that 12 and 17 points are what we consider off days for Ben Gordon...


As I said before, if you think your starting shooting guard and prime offensive player shooting 31% from the field and throwing away 10 turnovers during that timespan is fine, you have some pretty thick rose-colored glasses on.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon played good defense from what I saw last night (I fell asleep at halftime). The turnovers I saw weren't completely Ben's fault though. Three that I remember clearly is one he got a BS carrying call by the refs, Wade would have gotten away from that. One on the fastbreak, Allen stopped and just kept his arm at his sides instead of grabbing the ball and finishing the break, and then the third, he did a drive and kick to Kirk, and Kirk didn't make an attempt at the ball (he could have easily gotten it if he moved), and instead just stood there being set for the shot, instead of going and getting the ball as it sailed out of bounds.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> -- Vega, I think you're being harsh on Gordon as a point guard. He actually reminds me of how Kirk Hinrich looked his rookie year . . . back in the days of the ten turnover games.


Hinrich never had a 10-turnover game.

Gordon is currently averaging 1.2 A/TO. In his rookie year, Hinrich averaged better than twice that with a 2.5 A/TO ratio. Hinrich plays a lot of minutes at SG this season but still manages 6.4 apg. Gordon currently averages 3.6 apg (even though many on this board insist he plays PG much of the time).



> Gordon has a pretty good handle, he just still has no clue of what he can and can't do. It's a learning process and I think the trade off of having the ball in his hand (and the resulting four or five extra shots from him a game) will be worth it in the not so distant future.


You can't just "learn" to be an NBA-caliber PG. You either have it or you don't from Day One. I agree that Gordon needs to have the ball in his hands a lot -- but as a scorer, not as a distributor or manager of the offense.



> At the end of the day, Duhon does not bring enough to merit being kept as this team's starting pg.


Agreed.



> The offense will ultimately work better with Ben at point so the Bulls and Gordon might as well take their lumps.


I'm just not seeing it. I think a lot of people are confusing him having the ball in his hands (where he's very effective) with him leading an offense (where he's below average).


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Who cares about Ben turnovers it's not like he's going to get kicked out of the nba for his high turn over ratio plus the boy can score lights out that's all that matters.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich never had a 10-turnover game.


Sorry, nine.



> Gordon is currently averaging 1.2 A/TO. In his rookie year, Hinrich averaged better than twice that with a 2.5 A/TO ratio. Hinrich plays a lot of minutes at SG this season but still manages 6.4 apg. Gordon currently averages 3.6 apg (even though many on this board insist he plays PG much of the time).


Wouldn't you agree that the assist statistic may be one of the most worthless in sports? Hinrich holds on to the ball too much. He's still a good point guard -- but he does. I'm not sure I want a stat rewarding that.



> You can't just "learn" to be an NBA-caliber PG. You either have it or you don't from Day One. I agree that Gordon needs to have the ball in his hands a lot -- but as a scorer, not as a distributor or manager of the offense.


Hinrich certainly did. He averaged 2.7 turnovers a game his rookie year. Gordon is averaging 3.1 learning a new position. I can't see why you don't think he'll improve. 



> I'm just not seeing it. I think a lot of people are confusing him having the ball in his hands (where he's very effective) with him leading an offense (where he's below average).


I'm not. What I see is this: Gordon has a tendency to drift during games and not be actively involved for stretches. The Bulls are at their best when he is constantly forcing the issue. Putting the ball in his hands, keeps him consistently involved.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Sorry, nine.


No prob. The whole "he had 10-turnover games" thing just seems a little silly sometimes, especially when you consider he never had a 10-turnover game and had a very good A/TO ratio for a rookie.



> Wouldn't you agree that the assist statistic may be one of the most worthless in sports?


That's debatable. What is not debatable is the value and efficiency of the top 10 assist leaders in any given NBA year.



> Hinrich holds on to the ball too much. He's still a good point guard -- but he does. I'm not sure I want a stat rewarding that.


This is a myth. Just like the "he won't be able to guard anyone in the league" myth, the "he can't protect the ball" myth, the "he can't shoot" myth, the "he can't pass inside" myth, the "he can't lead a team" myth, the "his defense is not that great" myth and the "he doesn't pass the ball to Gordon" myth.



> Hinrich certainly did. He averaged 2.7 turnovers a game his rookie year. Gordon is averaging 3.1 learning a new position. I can't see why you don't think he'll improve.


Hinrich was playing PG from Day One his rookie season -- he may have struggled initially, but he knew how to play the position, had played it all his life, and his learning curve was exceptional. Gordon, in his third season, is still trying to figure out how not to turn the ball over. 



> I'm not. What I see is this: Gordon has a tendency to drift during games and not be actively involved for stretches. The Bulls are at their best when he is constantly forcing the issue. Putting the ball in his hands, keeps him consistently involved.


I agree. Good SGs constantly force the issue and work best with the ball in their hands. Gordon shoots a lot -- by far the most on the team -- and it's definitely a good thing when he does. However, he needs to become more consistent and not "drift" during games like you said.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Vega, Kirk's overdribbling is a fact. Not a myth. In fact many on this board (including me) see it that way.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> This is a myth. Just like the "he won't be able to guard anyone in the league" myth, the "he can't protect the ball" myth, the "he can't shoot" myth, the "he can't pass inside" myth, the "he can't lead a team" myth, the "his defense is not that great" myth and the "he doesn't pass the ball to Gordon" myth.


Every criticism of Kirk Hinrich is a myth.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

jbulls said:


> Every criticism of Kirk Hinrich is a myth.


Yeah, pretty much. He's the most underrated player here, without a doubt.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

All I have to say is that I'm batting pretty close to 1.000 in dispelling these myths over the last four years.


----------

